# Adoption in France



## Jazzzie (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi

I know there have been a couple of postings on this subject, but I've yet to speak to anyone who is from the UK, living in France and has succeeded in adopting children.

Would love to hear from anyone who has.  Does anyone know if there are any age limits ?  Also how long process takes ?  and any other info. would be great.

Thanks


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Jazzie

Sorry I can't help you as I live and adopted in the UK.  Have you tried contacting the BAAF (British Association of Adoption and Fostering).  They might be able to give you some info.

Cindy


----------



## Jazzzie (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Cindy

No I hadn't as I assumes they only dealt with UK adoptions.  I suppose it's worth a try.

Thanks


----------



## Larissa Hewitt (Apr 14, 2008)

Jazzzie said:


> Hi
> 
> I know there have been a couple of postings on this subject, but I've yet to speak to anyone who is from the UK, living in France and has succeeded in adopting children.
> 
> ...


Hi Jazzie,
I know you posted this last October but I was wondering if you have managed to find out any info as hubby and I are in a similar position. 
Thanks Lxx


----------



## clareleav (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone got anymore info on being english and adopting in France.  We adopted our son in UK and moved to France 2 years later, now want to adopt again.  Any help?? xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Clare

I looked into international adoption in France in some depth a while ago. If you live in France, you need to apply through the French system. It is much better documented than the UK system. I read somewhere that only about 1,000 domestic adoptions are carried out a year in France.

The main website is: http://www.adoption.gouv.fr/

It lays out very clearly the process, which is mostly through public bodies. I think a few agencies (OAA) process national adoptions, but only a tiny number. They mostly deal with international adoptions. Here you have a choice of using a private or a government agency. Agencies are registered to cover specified departements within France - you will need to check, when choosing your agency, that they cover your departement.

The international adoption site is http://www.agence-adoption.fr/. Whether you are considering international adoption from France or anywhere else, it has very good country by country info - so much better than in the UK (0f course, you have to be able to read French) - including numbers adopted from each country in recent years.

If you do choose an international adoption, there are a number of yahoo groups dedicated to specific countries (eg I have looked at Mongolia and Kazakhstan).

Good luck!

mm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

